# How Zombie ruined Halloween



## jHellion666 (Jan 19, 2015)

When Rob Zombie gave us an explanation of why Michael Myers started killing folks, he took away everything frightening about the character. A stripper mom, abusive step-dad, & a school bully ... This is all it takes to create a merciless killing machine that's as close to being an immortal as a boy from Illinois can be??? I prefer the evil without explanation guy over the Columbine-esque Myers Zombie regurgitated at us. Anyone else disappointed with the remakes & reboots of classics?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The topic of remakes pops up her now and then for discussion. Here's an older thread you might like to read through:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20034&highlight=remake

People definitely have strong opinions on the subject:jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I strongly agree Hellion.


----------

